# Hey all!



## LilLuvin (Dec 25, 2004)

So I really just have one question: whats with this "newbie (actor)" thing? i mean really! just who are we trying to insult here, heehee

Anywaym I've been an all-around tech for a while, I spent college being an ME and TD. Now I'm just out of school and loving building props, so I think I'm going to stick with that for a while and then maybe get my MFA....i have no idea where to start that search though!

Well, thats me! huzzah.


----------



## ccfan213 (Dec 25, 2004)

welcome to CB


----------



## Peter (Dec 26, 2004)

Welcome! 

I think that whole "newbie (actor)" thing is to get you to post alot of quality messages on the forums so you earn your way out of that rank! lol I know you can do it! 

Can I ask what college you went to and what you thought of it? 

Once again, Welcome to CB!


----------



## LilLuvin (Dec 26, 2004)

I went to Tufts, just outside of Boston. Certainly not a school to go to to specialize in theatre, but a good liberal artsy education.

They have PhD in drama so there's lots of history and literature courses, but probably only 10 solid tech/design courses (only offered every other yr)


----------



## Mayhem (Dec 26, 2004)

Peter said:


> I think that whole "newbie (actor)" thing is to get you to post alot of quality messages on the forums so you earn your way out of that rank! lol I know you can do it!



Perhaps Peter is on to something here!

In all seriousness though, I don’t think that many people take note of the rankings. It really is just a gauge of how much each person has posted on the site. If the LD for Van Halen posted a response here as a newbie, would that make his opinion any less valid than someone with a higher ranking? (the correct answer here is no).

Look at me for example, there are a lot of things that I don’t know anything about and I still say stupid things (occasionally, I might add). 

So – my advice is to post when you feel the need to do so and take each post on its merit, not on the ranking of the poster.

All that being said and done – welcome to Control Booth and I look forward to seeing around the fora.

Cheers!


----------



## avkid (Dec 26, 2004)

Welcome to controolboth. Try to have some fun,learn some from us and maybe teach us some!!

-the unofficial "welcome wagon"


----------



## Peter (Dec 27, 2004)

Ok, cool. I know aprox where Tufts is, and almost had a good friend go there last year. (I live about 2.5 hours west of Tufts) 

Yep yep, to what Mayham said, (dont belive that my "assistant TD" ranking means ANYTHING!) I have made my way to that rank, not by knowing anything, but by just being active, asking questions, and adding my 2cents once in a while (ok, well, every day, several times aday... but ya...  )


----------

